
Show HN: Investor Hunt is a database of 40k+ investors to raise your seed round - juhaszhenderson
Hey guys!<p>Investor Hunt (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.investorhunt.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.investorhunt.co</a>) is a categorized database of 40k+ angel investors and venture capitalists.<p>Figuring out which investors are likely to be interested in your project and how to get in direct contact with them is a nightmare. All this data is spread out, and finding it pushes you down a rabbit hole of AngelList, personal websites, Crunchbase, and VC fund portfolio pages. All this can take hundreds of hours of research––hours you could be using to <i>actually</i> close rounds.<p>For the last few years while we’ve been fundraising for different projects, we&#x27;ve built out spreadsheets of all the investors we’ve met with (and who we’d want to meet) complete with data like where to best contact them. Over the years, our private lists grew to over a thousand investors.<p>After building the data engineering tools to make Press Hunt (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;press-hunt" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;press-hunt</a>) and Howler (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.howler.media&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.howler.media&#x2F;</a>) possible, we realized it would make perfect sense to use them to grow our lists of investors into a comprehensive all-in-one database.<p>Investor Hunt is a simple SAAS product that aggregates the names, contact info, investment focuses, past investments, and locations of the best investors in the world in one place. We’ve grown the list to 40k+ investors (~30k of them have emails, and the rest have alternative contact links like Twitter, LinkedIn, and AngelList).<p>The database is still very much a WIP––we’re constantly enriching data and adding new sources. We’ve been using this ourselves (and have a few beta users), and have found it really useful, and it’s now 10x bigger than other investor database alternatives.<p>We also just launched on Product Hunt: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;investor-hunt" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;investor-hunt</a>.<p>We’d love feedback––thanks for the time!<p>- Matt, David, Ermek, &amp; Rashid
======
bsmoder
It is totally useful, emails is a pain in the neck. How can you prevent
startups from spamming tho?

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Thanks––we agree! We built Investor Hunt to make finding relevant investors
easier. In our experience, investors don't mind receiving cold emails as long
as they're polite and relevant. Startups who aggressively spam irrelevant
investors won't have any luck raising.

~~~
bsmoder
You should keep prices high, high entry price will cut-off random unserious
startups in my opinion

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Yeah, that could be true. I think now it's pretty standard that it doesn't
make sense for people to spam others

------
aattsai
Looks useful! It'd be great if I can see which stage of investment the
investor focuses on though

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Got it. Thanks for the feedback! We'll add this feature ASAP. In the meantime
you can see past investments so you can get a feel for company's maturity
level. Thanks for subscribing :)

